# Winter is here!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina's borrowing Lola's Scandinavian Fleece Jacket...










Lola's in her fav Cable Knit!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

pretty girls


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh Lola how I love you and baby Nina too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely Ruth, nina suits her little Christmas jumper x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

My eyes are a bit tired and think it looks like lola is wearing a graduation hat to match her cable knit.

...plus i'm looking on a small screen again


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> My eyes are a bit tired and think it looks like lola is wearing a graduation hat to match her cable knit.
> 
> ...plus i'm looking on a small screen again


Haha! I've just looked again & yes it does!! 
I think its the iPad on the arm of the chair
Well spotted! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> My eyes are a bit tired and think it looks like lola is wearing a graduation hat to match her cable knit.
> 
> ...plus i'm looking on a small screen again


It's an iPad!! Hehe! Wouldn't be surprised if Lola was graduating!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are so cute love the sweaters. Lola is so good at balancing that Ipad on her head


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> They are so cute love the sweaters. Lola is so good at balancing that Ipad on her head


It's normally balancing on her back, when she claims my lap and I'm using my ipad! Lola the desk!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful Lola . . and lil sister Nina too!! Has there ever been a BAD picture of Lola??? In these she looks as if she has "Highlights" on the top of her head and both ears!! She is so regal and elegant!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nanci.. She has lovely auburn highlights through her coat.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They look so snuggly, wrapped up warm for the cold weather, lucky girls xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola kept hers on all night last night. She didn't want it off - gave me a growl when I took it off her! Lol! She's carried it round a bit today too.. So she was glad to get it back on this evening!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus is the same. He loves his sweaters (jumpers are sleeveless dresses little girls wear with a blouse here). Today I have been trying to sew Rufus' flannel pyjamas. I wish I had actually listened back in the day when I took sewing at school!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Flannel pyjamas?? Really? Haha. That's very cool!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Rufus is the same. He loves his sweaters (jumpers are sleeveless dresses little girls wear with a blouse here). Today I have been trying to sew Rufus' flannel pyjamas. I wish I had actually listened back in the day when I took sewing at school!


Wow I would love to see them if you have a picture! Molly only wears clothes when we go outside in the apartment she is fine but it's very hot in here. If I put PJ's on her she would not be happy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Wow I would love to see them if you have a picture! Molly only wears clothes when we go outside in the apartment she is fine but it's very hot in here. If I put PJ's on her she would not be happy


Why is it so hot?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We need to see Rufus in his jammas x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> We need to see Rufus in his jammas x


Yes please!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Why is it so hot?


The landlord controls the heat so because we are in a 2 bedroom apartment it's pretty hot sometimes I have to open a window


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll send a photo when they are finished but don't hold your breath! They will be cute though, royal blue flannel with tigers, lions, giraffes and zebras. They have a hood and spikes along the spine because the pattern is actually a Halloween dragon costume. Rufus loves to wear clothes and rarely wants them off.


----------

